# engine "ticking" sound, white smoke



## kmagnusson (Jul 5, 2005)

i have a sentra se-r spec v. my 60,000 mile warranty is over by 100 miles and guess what's up? the top end of the engine is making a ticking sound that increases as the RPM rise, and it's blowing white smoke out of the exhaust, increasing when it hits the "VTEC" RPM range. power is not down at all--still pulls cleanly through all gears. the noise is increasing with time, too. anyone have any ideas? it's not consuming oil at all.

anyone have any experience with warranties at dealers? do you think the dealer would make an exception fixing the engine under warranty given it's so close to the 60,000 mark?

............ kris


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

kmagnusson said:


> i have a sentra se-r spec v. my 60,000 mile warranty is over by 100 miles and guess what's up? the top end of the engine is making a ticking sound that increases as the RPM rise, and it's blowing white smoke out of the exhaust, increasing when it hits the "VTEC" RPM range. power is not down at all--still pulls cleanly through all gears. the noise is increasing with time, too. anyone have any ideas? it's not consuming oil at all.
> 
> anyone have any experience with warranties at dealers? do you think the dealer would make an exception fixing the engine under warranty given it's so close to the 60,000 mark?
> 
> ............ kris



check coolant....
maybe it is hitting the valves on the top at the same time that it is burning collant from a leak from somewhere...

well i'm not a technician but that is my guess... 
white smoke = maybe coolant
tapping = maybe valves hitting pistons


dont drive it, dont increase mileage, have it towed to dealer to check it out so he cant say "oh its 1 mile over warranty so fock you!"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

first, you dont have VTEC or anything like it. CVTC ( continously variable timing). Second, what gas are you running? Premium, because if not then you need to swtich next tank.

Take it in whatever you do.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Your less then 1000 miles out of warranty....GET YOUR ASS TO THE DEALER!!!

How much of your service have you had done at your dealer?
The more you've had done the better your chances are of getting a goodwill warranty.
If your like most people who don't trust the dealers then your going to have a decreased chance of that but it's still very possible. 

MAKE SURE YOUR DEALER KNOWS ABOUT IT.......CALL THEM RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## kmagnusson (Jul 5, 2005)

*Working on it . . .*



HATEnFATE said:


> Your less then 1000 miles out of warranty....GET YOUR ASS TO THE DEALER!!!
> 
> How much of your service have you had done at your dealer?
> The more you've had done the better your chances are of getting a goodwill warranty.
> ...


first of all, VTEC, whatever--i used to have a honda VTEC and i couldn't remember the equivalent Nissan acronym--it's a little thing--don't be so picky.

i only run premium in the car. plus it had a recent oil change.

the dealer has done a lot of warranty work on the car. two throttle chambers and a transmission replacement. plus recently i paid for a new clutch and fuel injector cleaning. 

i have an enormous amount of goodwill at the dealership because i wrote the owner a nice letter praising the service writer who handled the transmission and clutch replacement done under warranty. 

the service writer is well aware of the situation. i was in near-panic when i called him and his calming words are "don't worry about it. we'll handle it." i'm taking it in next wednesday for a diagnostic and we'll go from there. 

they might do the repair for the cost of parts, and i suspect the service writer might in fact convince Nissan to approve the repair under a goodwill warranty situation like you are thinking.

the car is not consuming oil at all and the noise has stopped getting worse and it's not blowing smoke any more. the service writer just said to drive it easy and keep checking the oil until we bring it in and all should be well.

hopefully this story will end well for all concerned.

thanks for your input. i'll post more when i know more.

......... kris


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it could easily be a head gasket. this happens pretty often to owners with higher mileage on them. sounds like you have a good dealer that will cover you so i wouldnt worry.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Keep us informed.


----------

